# Abandoned Greenhouse



## zach_original (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

Today I explored an abandoned greenhouse. Lots of great photo ops for sure! Not exactly sure about the history of the place, but definitely something to look into. I have yet to edit the photos I took with my Canon T2i, but here are some of my favorite shots that I snapped and edited on-the-go with my iPhone 5s while photographing the place:

1.



always the classic by UERnephron, on Flickr

2.



always the classic by UERnephron, on Flickr

3.



always the classic by UERnephron, on Flickr

4. 



always the classic by UERnephron, on Flickr

5.



always the classic by UERnephron, on Flickr

Let me know what ya'll think!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like it could be the next horror movie. Creepy, imagine it at night.........


----------



## Geaux (Sep 19, 2014)

*Just Add Zombies*


nice location and great shots


----------



## KenC (Sep 19, 2014)

Definitely an interesting place.  Now that you've got the long view, move in and frame some smaller areas for the detail.  If you've already done that with the T2i, post them!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool spot, I'd like to see this at night o.o


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 19, 2014)

Some could be really cool using multiple exposure HDR.  The main door/atrium shot, especially.


----------



## zach_original (Sep 20, 2014)

Geaux said:


> *Just Add Zombies*
> 
> 
> nice location and great shots


Haha, I was actually thinking the same thing. There was actually a film crew filming at a location directly adjacent to the greenhouse, an abandoned mental health hospital. My friend and I were speculating that it might be The Walking Dead filming there, but we weren't sure. Very surprised that those of TWD haven't looked into filming at the greenhouses though. Or maybe they have? 



Msteelio91 said:


> Cool spot, I'd like to see this at night o.o





sscarmack said:


> Looks like it could be the next horror movie. Creepy, imagine it at night.........


I'm not sure I would go back at night, maybe a little too creepy! But if I ever do I'll definitely post it on TPF 



KenC said:


> Definitely an interesting place.  Now that you've got the long view, move in and frame some smaller areas for the detail.  If you've already done that with the T2i, post them!


I did get some tighter shots with my T2i. Now just gotta get around to editing them and posting them! Stay tuned!


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 20, 2014)

Holy monky! I would kill for that greenhouse setup!!!

Edit them in Light Room and they will look much better, but I like the idea!


----------



## zach_original (Sep 21, 2014)

*My favorites taken with my T2i:*

6.



IMG_3363 by UERnephron, on Flickr

7.



IMG_3375 by UERnephron, on Flickr

8.



IMG_3386 by UERnephron, on Flickr

9.



IMG_3398 by UERnephron, on Flickr

10.



IMG_3410 by UERnephron, on Flickr

This was truly an awesome place for photos. One of the best I've been to, for sure!


----------

